

Power Blogging Hour (and Why You Should Have One Too) - robert_mygengo
http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/power-blogging-hour-and-why-you-should-have-one-too/

======
pamelafox
It's a good idea to make sure that you write a certain amount each week (both
for personal brand and startup brand).

I personally find that there are some days where I am incredibly driven to
write, with the words brimming over in my head, and other days where I don't
feel that at all - so I usually wait for the overwhelming urge to come instead
of forcing it at a particular time, as I think that makes the writing easier
and better. But then, there are some weeks where it never comes.

Perhaps there's some happy medium which both allows for creative spontaneity
but ensures consistent weekly output.

~~~
atgm
I recently started a daily blog that I've given to a few close friends -- I
write about anything and everything that I want to, from things that happened
to me during the day to rants about whatever topics bothered me on a given
day. Worrying about my audience and personal brand tended to hinder me in the
past, so this time I'm trying to just write daily and not worry about that
kind of thing. I'm averaging over 1000 words a post.

------
holdupadam
My mom used to have a power cleaning hour when I was growing up and that house
was spotless! I can see how this kind of focused attention is great for
getting through things that are a bit annoying to do.

 _edited for cussing_

------
atgm
This is an interesting idea, but I'm not super clear on what happens to the
posts after they're written. Do you have a separate blog for people to look at
and associate with the company, or do you have an internal-only blog for the
posts?

Do you ever worry about image problems from opinions posted in PBH posts --
especially here in Japan?

~~~
robert_mygengo
Oh: we have Tim, our resident blog editor, review the posts and tidy them up,
then schedule them for during the week. We share the posts so we can all have
a look before they go up.

Image problems in Japan? Not yet... we're not super careful at the moment but
we're also pretty sensible people too.

~~~
chirish
>PBH Nice!

~~~
robert_mygengo
Yeah I am pretty happy about the fact that I got an acronym

------
jochenit83
I consider it an advantage to have a certain workload every week, but for this
it is helpful to have a blog where you keep ppl up-to-date about your work if
you have the time to blog. It also helps interact with others who may give you
brilliant ideas who would otherwise maybe not have thought of before

------
Ellz
Great stuff here. Reminds me of high school when we had 15 minutes of "free
write" in writing classes . We were instructed to just write for 15 minutes
straight - anything that comes to mind. Some of my prized work came out of
those sessions. Great advice!!!!

------
asaeda
Decided to restarting my blog which hasn't been updated for the last 10
months.

------
Schmelsson
We've been doing some version of this for about a month, but now I feel like
it's time to step it up! Good advice in here!

